# Got my birthday present all set up



## snowman46919 (Dec 16, 2009)

Finally got everything all set up the only thing I have to do is resight the Sweet 17 because the guy at dunhams didnt know to take loose the upper turret and used the yardage adjustment to site in the scope.
Savage 93R17
I inserted a link because the image breaks the frames of the forum


----------

